# moving to Spain



## DamienC (Oct 6, 2010)

I am a German gay living in Vancouver Canada, married federally in Canada to my US/Canadian spouse. We like to move back to Europe, to Spain to be precise. I know I will need to apply within 90 days for residency and pay my 6.80 Euro to stay. However, will my spouse be able to get the same permit with our marriage license? Or if not, what else do we need to do before moving in late Fall 2011.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DamienC said:


> I am a German gay living in Vancouver Canada, married federally in Canada to my US/Canadian spouse. We like to move back to Europe, to Spain to be precise. I know I will need to apply within 90 days for residency and pay my 6.80 Euro to stay. However, will my spouse be able to get the same permit with our marriage license? Or if not, what else do we need to do before moving in late Fall 2011.


If you are a German citizen, you can live in Spain or any other European Community country without a visa, surely?

Gay marriage is recognised in Spain but I suggest your partner checks with the Spanish embassy in Canada to confirm the exact requirements.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

DamienC said:


> I am a German gay living in Vancouver Canada, married federally in Canada to my US/Canadian spouse. We like to move back to Europe, to Spain to be precise. I know I will need to apply within 90 days for residency and pay my 6.80 Euro to stay. However, will my spouse be able to get the same permit with our marriage license? Or if not, what else do we need to do before moving in late Fall 2011.


It shouldn't be a problem. I'd give the Spanish Embassy a call ASAP though, because your spouse will likely need to begin their paperwork NOW. Especially if they're an American citizen since FBI checks are now required.

Best of luck!


----------

